# Stihl FS 90



## Crispexx (Jan 3, 2021)

Afternoon all, normally I’m on this site with chainsaw question but last night I got my hands on a FS90 for $35 and it needs some parts. I didn’t wanna get in trouble and post in the ‘beg for manuals’ thread since that is in the chainsaw section, but does anyone have or can direct me to an IPL and shop manual for this weed wacker? Or If they even made those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Timber Saw Shop (Jan 9, 2021)

__





Stihl FS 90 Brushcutter (FS90-R) Parts Diagram


Select a page from the Stihl FS 90 Brushcutter (FS90-R) exploaded view parts diagram to find and buy spares for this machine.




www.diyspareparts.com





Something like that?


----------



## Crispexx (Jan 14, 2021)

Tall Timber Saw Shop said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea that would be the IPL! I managed to get ahold of all the documentation. thanks bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Timber Saw Shop (Jan 14, 2021)

Crispexx said:


> Yea that would be the IPL! I managed to get ahold of all the documentation. thanks bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you found it! I work on a lot of these trimmers too


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 14, 2021)




----------

